# Couple more AR's



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

Here is a few more of my AR's.
From left to right:
50 Beowulf, AR Performance 6.8 SPC, Spikes Tactical 5.56, and Bravo Company 5.56


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

The beowulf is bad ass.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

What color is the Spikes furniture?


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

It is dyed red, I am going to use black on it next to kind of make a black and red tiger stripe kinda like the magazine. I built this AR for my 11 year old.


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice AR's. :thumbup:


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Triple R said:


> It is dyed red, I am going to use black on it next to kind of make a black and red tiger stripe kinda like the magazine. I built this AR for my 11 year old.


 If you dont mind me asking how much did that build cost you?


----------



## RedCedarHunter (Dec 1, 2011)

How do y like that STR? Been debating this or the ACS/SOPMOD


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

I really like the STR it is a little shorter than the ACS.

Cracker, I have less than $800 in the build. Its a complete Spikes upper and a Spikes lower that I picked up from Dixie.


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

You welcome Dixie. Heck the 3 rifles on the right are all on lowers I got from you. The 4th lower I got from you has a 300 blackout I built for my dad on it.
I will probably get a couple of more lowers from you as soon as I figure out what caliber I want to build next.


----------

